# piix doesn't find the partitions[solved]

## GNUtoo

i try to set up a raid0 with 2 partitions:

/dev/sda3 and /dev/sdb3

i followed the gentoo guide for that and it failled:

the kernel that is a 2.6.20 didn't found the raid array:

```
md: Autodetecting RAID arrays

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.
```

does that means that it didn't found a valid raid partition

my parttion are both set-up under raid autodetect...what should i do?

```

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         131     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda2             132         147      128520   83  Linux

/dev/sda3             148       12161    96502455   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdb: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1             132         147      128520   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2               1         131     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3             148       12161    96502455   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/md0: 197.6 GB, 197636784128 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 48251168 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table

```

the kernel is a 2.6.20-gentoo

and i created the raid with the following command:

```
mdadm --create /dev/md3 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3
```

Last edited by GNUtoo on Tue Mar 06, 2007 11:42 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> the kernel is a 2.6.20-gentoo
> 
> and i created the raid with the following command:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Why do you specify "/dev/md3" ?  You have no other raid devices.  IMHO, your command should use "/dev/md0", as this is your first and only raid device.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *overkll wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   the kernel is a 2.6.20-gentoo
> 
> and i created the raid with the following command:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

are you shure that that is the problem because i have to reinstall evrything from scratch...

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> are you shure that that is the problem...

 

Let's check.  Post the output of these commands:

```
# cat /proc/mdstat

# ls -l /dev/md

# cat /var/log/messages | grep md:
```

Look at the bottom of your output of "fdisk -l":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table
> ```
> ...

 

/dev/md0 existed when you issued that command.  Maybe mdadm ignored your "/dev/md3" option and created /dev/md0.

 *Quote:*   

> ...because i have to reinstall evrything from scratch...

 

you may not need to.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *overkll wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   the kernel is a 2.6.20-gentoo
> 
> and i created the raid with the following command:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i can't recreate a raid device because it says that the /dev/sda3 and /dev/sdb3 are in use

even if they are not mounted

by the way my raid devices is reconised as raid0 by the ubuntu livecd(i need X and wifi drivers to install so i used this livecd...)

----------

## GNUtoo

```
# cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0]

md0 : active raid0 sda3[0] sdb3[1]

      193004672 blocks 64k chunks

unused devices: <none>

```

```

# ls -l /dev/md*

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 9,  0 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md0

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  1 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md1

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 10 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md10

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 11 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md11

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 12 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md12

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 13 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md13

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 14 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md14

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 15 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md15

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 16 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md16

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 17 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md17

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 18 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md18

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 19 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md19

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  2 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md2

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 20 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md20

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 21 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md21

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 22 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md22

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 23 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md23

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 24 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md24

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 9,  3 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md3

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  4 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md4

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  5 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md5

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  6 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md6

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  7 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md7

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  8 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md8

brw-r--r-- 1 root root 9,  9 2007-03-03 21:35 /dev/md9

```

```

# cat /var/log/messages | grep md

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294667.296000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash -- vga=0x375

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294670.277000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF883C080 ctl 0xF883C08A bmdma 0xF883C000 irq 177

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294670.277000] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF883C0C0 ctl 0xF883C0CA bmdma 0xF883C008 irq 177

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294670.730000] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x4880 irq 14

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294670.890000] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x4888 irq 15

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.458000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.458000] md: bitmap version 4.39

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.704000] md: md0 stopped.

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.705000] md: bind<sdb3>

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.705000] md: bind<sda3>

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.736000] md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.736000] md0: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

Mar  3 21:35:16 ubuntu kernel: [4294831.736000] raid0 : md_size is 193004672 blocks.

```

----------

## overkll

Looks like md0 is what you want.  Try mounting it.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *overkll wrote:*   

> Looks like md0 is what you want.  Try mounting it.

 

mounting it works...

i have even a partialy installed gentoo inside

----------

## GNUtoo

i have tested a gentoo-2.6.16-r13 kernel and it didn't work

----------

## GNUtoo

i have found the solution:

there were 2 pata chipset:

the intel one wich i didn't see when looking for the ubuntu modules loaded

and the silicon image one

so i compiled my kernel with both and it worked using /dev/md3Last edited by GNUtoo on Sun Mar 04, 2007 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GNUtoo

i have a new problem...

i have wiped out my old install because of problems related to hardened and selinux(my 2.6.20 kenrel was incompatible with the security policy of the 2005.1 stage and i would lost the hardened features...so i decided to reinstall from scratch)

so i accidentaly deleted my kernel while wiping out the old install

and i recompiled it using the same .config file but under another stage3

and now it doesn't want to boot again but the problem is different:

the boot messages of the kernel says:

```
sata_sil 0000:06:08.0: Applying R_ERR on DMA activate FIS errata fix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88F4080 ctrl 0xF88F408A bmdma 0xF88F4000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88F40C0 ctrl 0xF88F40CA bmdma 0xF88F4000 irq 18

scsi0: sata_sil

ata1:SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

scsi1: sata_sil

ata2:SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)
```

my ubuntu livecd can mount my raid device

my hdd boot grub 

should i bugreport?

----------

## GNUtoo

according to the genkernel's dmesg both drives are on the piix

i tryed the ata piix (i bet it's the ata_piix module)

and it find the drives but not the partitions that are inside the drives why?

----------

## GNUtoo

here a dmesg from a kernel with only piix module builtin

```

# nc -u -l -p 6666

:ptyza

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

tipar: parallel link cable driver, version 1.19

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

intel_rng: FWH not detected

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

WDT driver for the Winbond(TM) W83627HF Super I/O chip initialising.

w83627hf WDT: initialized. timeout=60 sec (nowayout=0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0

ipmi message handler version 39.1

ipmi device interface

IPMI System Interface driver.

ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

IPMI Watchdog: driver initialized

Copyright (C) 2004 MontaVista Software - IPMI Powerdown via sys_reboot.

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (65 C)

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.1.1 (September 26, 2006)

bonding: Warning: either miimon or arp_interval and arp_ip_target module paramet

ers must be specified, otherwise bonding will not detect link failures! see bond

ing.txt for details.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sky2 v1.10 addr 0xc0000000 irq 18 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2

sky2 eth0: addr 00:13:a9:a9:09:d4

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsula

tion enabled).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

SLIP linefill/keepalive option.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:0a.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:0a.0 failed with error -5

netconsole: device eth0 not up yet, forcing it

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 48K

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

netconsole: network logging started

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

parkbd: no such parport

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

inport.c: Didn't find InPort mouse at 0x23c

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input5

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input6

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: TOSHIBA MK1032GSX, ATA DISK drive

hdb: TOSHIBA MK1032GSX, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

NFTL driver: nftlcore.c $Revision: 1.98 $, nftlmount.c $Revision: 1.41 $

INFTL: inftlcore.c $Revision: 1.19 $, inftlmount.c $Revision: 1.18 $

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:09.0 [104d:81e8]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:09.0, mfunc 0x00a01b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 19

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#06) from #07 to #0a

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x8000 - 0x8fff

cs: IO port probe 0x8000-0x8fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc4000000 - 0xc40fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x55ffffff

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

aoe: AoE v32 initialised.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 22, io mem 0xb8004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:0b.2[C] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: irq 17, io mem 0xc4006400

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 22, io base 0x00004800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 16, io base 0x00004820

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x00004840

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x00004860

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:0b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.0: irq 16, io base 0x00008000

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:0b.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.1: irq 23, io base 0x00008020

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: USB OpticalWheel Mouse as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB OpticalWheel Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/net/rtl8150.c: rtl8150 based usb-ethernet driver v0.6.2 (2004/08/27)

usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8150

usbcore: registered new interface driver asix

rtc-test rtc-test.0: rtc core: registered test as rtc0

rtc-test rtc-test.1: rtc core: registered test as rtc1

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c-parport: adapter type unspecified

i2c-parport: adapter type unspecified

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

raid6: int32x1    655 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    763 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    633 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    562 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1987 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2338 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1461 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2393 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2458 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2916 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2916 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  5330.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (5330.000 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: faulty personality registered for level -5

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded

device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: multipath emc: version 0.0.3 loaded

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.0.1 Mar  5 2007

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.6

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17

2007 UTC).

no UART detected at 0x1

Motu MidiTimePiece on parallel port irq: 7 ioport: 0x378

ALSA sound/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c:106: specify port

snd_mpu401: probe of snd_mpu401.0 failed with error -22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ALSA device list:

  #0: MTPAV on parallel port at 0x378

  #1: HDA Intel at 0xb8000000 irq 19

pktgen v2.68: Packet Generator for packet performance testing.

netem: version 1.2

u32 classifier

    Performance counters on

    OLD policer on

    input device check on

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (7168 buckets, 57344 max)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Bridge firewalling registered

Ebtables v2.0 registered

ebt_ulog: not logging via ulog since somebody else already registered for PF_BRI

DGE

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

  Magic number: 15:203:97

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

rtc-test rtc-test.0: setting the system clock to 2007-03-05 22:05:13 (1173132313

)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

VFS: Cannot open root device "md3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

 <4>atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access                                             hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access har                                            dware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access har                                            dware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access har                                            dware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access har                                            dware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access har                                            dware directly.

vatkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access ha                                            rdware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access har                                            dware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access har                                            dware directly.
```

as you see it has found the 2 disks

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: TOSHIBA MK1032GSX, ATA DISK drive

hdb: TOSHIBA MK1032GSX, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14 
```

but it didn't found the partitions

----------

## GNUtoo

i have enabled in the pata/sata thing the ata_piix that i didn't see because it's intel ata_piix and i thoat the only piix was mp2x that is at intel but the ata-piix is a lot before I (they are not classified in alphabetical order)

----------

